# Why i'd stay the hell away from micheal beasley...



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

washington post link


> Last season, Beasley thought he'd found a perfect fit at Oak Hill Academy in Mouth of Wilson, Va. He improved his academic transcript with solid grades, coaches said, and he averaged 21 points and 12 rebounds for a nationally ranked basketball team. Then, in August, coaches at Oak Hill gave Beasley the same bad news he'd heard a few times before: The school had decided not to invite him back.
> 
> Beasley said nobody gave him an exact reason for his dismissal, but he guesses that Oak Hill grew tired of his pranks. He wore pajamas to the school cafeteria. He threw sticks at teachers' houses. He snuck out of his dorm after curfew and organized games of hide-and-go seek.
> 
> ...



this is not the kind of kid the bulls should invest a #1 pick in.
7!! freakin schools!!! WTH man???!!


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: why i'd stay the hell away from micheal beasley...*

i think you're overreacting.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: why i'd stay the hell away from micheal beasley...*



Deke said:


> i think you're overreacting.


No. He isn't. The guy is expected to come in and lead, not just be another cog. You can't have your best player acting as if the rules don't apply to him, or simply disregarding the rules as he sees fit.

Being the best player on your team automatically makes you a leader, whether you embrace that role or not. Our problem is that our best player didn't embrace it, therefore we had no leader. We will have the same problem with Beasley.

Oh we'll score more. But in crunch time, when leadership is required to make the right kinds of game judgments, where will Beasley be? Playing Pranks?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: why i'd stay the hell away from micheal beasley...*



Deke said:


> i think you're overreacting.



Perhaps not. 7 schools doesn't concern you?

Still, at least this is just childishness rather than serious trouble.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: why i'd stay the hell away from micheal beasley...*



jnrjr79 said:


> Perhaps not. 7 schools doesn't concern you?
> 
> Still, at least this is just childishness rather than serious trouble.


He could be like Prince Hal -- grow three more inches and become the king of England. 

Let's draft him!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: why i'd stay the hell away from micheal beasley...*



> Beasley said nobody gave him an exact reason for his dismissal, but he guesses that Oak Hill grew tired of his pranks. He wore pajamas to the school cafeteria. He threw sticks at teachers' houses. *He snuck out of his dorm after curfew and organized games of hide-and-go seek.*
> 
> *"Me and Tywon Lawson had a competition at the beginning of the school year about who could sign their autograph the most around the school," Beasley said, referring to a teammate who now stars at North Carolina. "And I don't lose at anything, man, so I walked around with one of those Sharpies and signed graffiti everywhere. Every day, they were cleaning my name off water fountains, ceilings, desks, offices -- whatever. I just thought it was funny."*
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but that is childish, disruptive, and wreaks of a "Me first, and the rules don't apply to me" attitude. I've seen it before, and I don't want no part of it.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: why i'd stay the hell away from micheal beasley...*

LOL Beasley sounds like a *******, hes a great talent but can you imagine this guy paired up with our "special" guy named Noah. Ugh.

I just dont see anyone on the Bulls ever laying down the law, Skiles is gone so who would step up and lead? 

Atleast with Rose you get a proven leader who is humble but has a Quiet confidence that keeps him from ever getting down on himself.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: why i'd stay the hell away from micheal beasley...*

free money?


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: why i'd stay the hell away from micheal beasley...*

the guy was a TEENAGER....


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: why i'd stay the hell away from micheal beasley...*



Deke said:


> the guy was a TEENAGER....


Yep probably 18 at the time, right? No big deal honestly. He does seem a little stupid though.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol he is barely 19. Come on now, not everyone can be Lebron James mature


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

stop protecting this kid!!!

some pranks "might" be ok, but at one point you have to learn what you did was wrong!
7 school changes are telling me, he didnt freakin learn a thing!!

childish charakter + immature + million dollar contract = olowokandi/brown/bust

pax should not gamble wether he could turn this kid around, if he can just draft rose who has equal the potential and seems more mature.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

See OJ Mayo


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

No offense, but when I was 18, I might have done some stupid things, but signing your name in permanent marker on the principal's car is terrible. It is a stupid move that probably cost the poor guy a bunch of money to fix.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: why i'd stay the hell away from micheal beasley...*



thebizkit69u said:


> LOL Beasley sounds like a *******, hes a great talent but can you imagine this guy paired up with our "special" guy named Noah. Ugh.


:lol:

I'm envisioning 2 really really tall guys sneaking around, going cow tipping at 2 AM...


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Draft Rose. Let Miami deal with this guy.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

BenDengGo said:


> stop protecting this kid!!!
> 
> some pranks "might" be ok, but at one point you have to learn what you did was wrong!
> 7 school changes are telling me, he didnt freakin learn a thing!!
> ...


what does immature have to do with anything with him being a bust?

hes a ****ing I'm going to assume this was inadvertent, but I better not see it again. -jnr teenager. hes not gonna be eating whitebread and skipping down the street. stop taking **** to serious.

people grow up.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Deke said:


> what does immature have to do with anything with him being a bust?
> 
> hes a ****ing black teenager. hes not gonna be eating whitebread and skipping down the street. stop taking **** to serious.
> 
> people grow up.


Rose is also a black teenager and he's known for being mature and a leader. LeBron was the same way. Not sure what you're getting at there.

I know that players eventually grow up as you say -- for example, I think Joakim Noah showed alot more maturity by season's end -- but many guys never do. It's a red flag. Nobody can predict exactly how he turns out. But I just really don't see why it's a risk worth taking when you have a character guy like Rose who is just as talented, and fits the mold of a winner in today's NBA.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

yodurk said:


> Rose is also a black teenager and he's known for being mature and a leader. LeBron was the same way. Not sure what you're getting at there.
> 
> I know that players eventually grow up as you say -- for example, I think Joakim Noah showed alot more maturity by season's end -- but many guys never do. It's a red flag. Nobody can predict exactly how he turns out. But I just really don't see why it's a risk worth taking when you have a character guy like Rose who is just as talented, and fits the mold of a winner in today's NBA.


because we need a guy who scores from within 15 feet with consistency. not more guards. big men set the pace of the game. we cant win just shooting jump shots forever.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Deke said:


> what does immature have to do with anything with him being a bust?
> 
> hes a ****ing black teenager. hes not gonna be eating whitebread and skipping down the street. stop taking **** to serious.
> 
> people grow up.


What does him being black have to do with anything? Does that automatically open him up to a predisposition of being more immature or childish? Surely, this kind of racism, no matter how overt is unnaceptable.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Yeah thats my question too. Lol what does being black have to do with anything? I am dying of laughter here


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Deke said:


> what does immature have to do with anything with him being a bust?
> 
> hes a ****ing black teenager. hes not gonna be eating whitebread and skipping down the street. stop taking **** to serious.
> 
> people grow up.


Hes a ****ing black teenager? What the **** does that mean? I grew up getting drunk with white and black teenagers. You know what the weird thing is? The black teenagers got in the same amount of trouble as the white ones. Just because my buddy was black, didnt mean he got kicked out of school and ran around with a sharpie saying "ha ha, its funny. I just wrote my name on his truck. Hillarious."

Beasley sounds like trounle 7 schools? How is that even possible?


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

most black teenagers are reckless and **** around. believe it or not. sure not everyone but the majority are.

not say there arent white reckless teenagers too but black people are especially prone to trouble during youth.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

:laugh: no comment


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

That was a long time ago. He seems like an okay kid in person: http://dimemag.com/2008/04/02/the-hypebeast/


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Deke said:


> big men set the pace of the game. we cant win just shooting jump shots forever.


Many would disagree. Big men DID set the pace of the game. Rule changes have opened up the floor for guards to dominates. You can't get away with physical defense in the backcourt anymore (prime example: Hinrich's foul trouble). This is precisely why Chris Paul and Steve Nash are that good. I don't think they'd be THAT good back in 2000, for instance.

Another thing, Derrick Rose isn't even a jump shooter. I consider him a slasher type scorer if anything. More importantly, he will open up more easy dunks & layups than we've had post-dynasty. That fits your criteria, yes?

If you ask me, it's not about having big men who can score. It's about having a team that can put the ball in the hole EFFICIENTLY. Beasley can do this himself, but Rose does this for others.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

yodurk said:


> Many would disagree. Big men DID set the pace of the game. Rule changes have opened up the floor for guards to dominates. You can't get away with physical defense in the backcourt anymore (prime example: Hinrich's foul trouble). This is precisely why Chris Paul and Steve Nash are that good. I don't think they'd be THAT good back in 2000, for instance.
> 
> Another thing, Derrick Rose isn't even a jump shooter. I consider him a slasher type scorer if anything. More importantly, he will open up more easy dunks & layups than we've had post-dynasty. That fits your criteria, yes?
> 
> If you ask me, it's not about having big men who can score. It's about having a team that can put the ball in the hole EFFICIENTLY. Beasley can do this himself, but Rose does this for others.


chris paul and steve nash have allstar big men lol.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Deke said:


> most black teenagers are reckless and **** around. believe it or not. sure not everyone but the majority are.
> 
> not say there arent white reckless teenagers too but black people are especially prone to trouble during youth.


I wont touch that comment other than to say I dont agree, and think its a pretty stupid thing to say.


----------



## Smez86 (Jun 29, 2006)

Very stupid.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

R-Star said:


> I wont touch that comment other than to say I dont agree, and think its a pretty stupid thing to say.


well youve probably never lived in crap areas like i have. i dont dislike black people for it. hell i had my own trouble with court. im just saying thats real. look up statistics. i dont think any less of black people for it but thats life love it or hate it.


----------



## Smez86 (Jun 29, 2006)

Where you live does nothing to negate the fact that what you're saying is racism. This thread is dumb and is going even more downhill. This should be locked.


----------



## Case (Dec 17, 2007)

Deke said:


> well youve probably never lived in crap areas like i have. i dont dislike black people for it. hell i had my own trouble with court. im just saying thats real. look up statistics. i dont think any less of black people for it but thats life love it or hate it.


What you're talking about is related to poverty, not race. You even said it yourself: "crap areas."

For everyone else: I don't think Deke's comments are coming from racism, but rather from ignorance. (And I don't mean ignorant in the perjorative sense of the term).


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

Case said:


> What you're talking about is related to poverty, not race. You even said it yourself: "crap areas."
> 
> For everyone else: I don't think Deke's comments are coming from racism, but rather from ignorance. (And I don't mean ignorant in the perjorative sense of the term).


look up stats if you dont believe me. 1/3 of black teens get in trouble with law. im not ignorant or racist. im just being realistic.

i had trouble with law 2 and im white so its not like its JUST black people. but i understand beasley probably had alot of peer pressure so i dont take what he did that serious. he was a kid. we all do dumb **** as a kid.


----------



## Case (Dec 17, 2007)

Deke said:


> look up stats if you dont believe me. 1/3 of black teens get in trouble with law. im not ignorant or racist. im just being realistic.
> 
> i had trouble with law 2 and im white so its not like its JUST black people. but i understand beasley probably had alot of peer pressure so i dont take what he did that serious. he was a kid. we all do dumb **** as a kid.


I understand what you're saying, and I'm not trying to insult you. I'm just saying you need to dig deeper. There's an explanation for statistics; it's not enough to just accept them at face value.

For example, crime rates fluctuate with indicators of social inequality; as the gap between the rich and poor gets bigger, property crime goes up.

The relevant cliche here is: "Race is a smokescreen for class." Differences that we often mistake as racial are often better explained via class differences. It's not enough to look at racial percentages. If you control for race in a statistical analysis, the crime difference begins to disappear.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Deke, you made this post.


----------



## 4putt (May 21, 2008)

*Re: why i'd stay the hell away from micheal beasley...*



yodurk said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'm envisioning 2 really really tall guys sneaking around, going cow tipping at 2 AM...


since it sounds like you are hiring a law firm partner or a date for your teenage daughters... here, you may enjoy these!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dishSJU_EIM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zm9lozMRIM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79cIiclN50E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvSMielbdjM&feature=related

i guess the miami heat will end up with the goofy teenage kid that just gets buckets in bunches!


----------



## RageofDaBulls (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: why i'd stay the hell away from micheal beasley...*



jnrjr79 said:


> Perhaps not. 7 schools doesn't concern you?
> 
> Still, at least this is just childishness rather than serious trouble.


childishness,Yes..but this is stuff most would have pulled in 4th 5th 6th grade,not at age 17-18...


----------



## RageofDaBulls (Feb 2, 2007)

Deke said:


> most black teenagers are reckless and **** around. believe it or not. sure not everyone but the majority are.
> 
> not say there arent white reckless teenagers too but black people are especially prone to trouble during youth.


WTMF.are you drunk or just plain stupid???a persons color has no effect on how one acts or behaves.from my own experiences if anything a white guy is more out to get into some BS.

you need to lay off the Menace II Society and Boys in da Hood bro...:smoothcriminal:


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

RageofDaBulls said:


> WTMF.are you drunk or just plain stupid???a persons color has no effect on how one acts or behaves.from my own experiences if anything a white guy is more out to get into some BS.
> 
> you need to lay off the Menace II Society and Boys in da Hood bro...:smoothcriminal:


http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1355/is_n6_v88/ai_17112792


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Kwame Brown really loved pranks, throwing cakes at people... I'm just saying


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

Allen Iverson used to get in gang fights. look he turned out.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Deke said:


> chris paul and steve nash have allstar big men lol.


I was talking about them as individual players...

Nash was MVP without Amare for a whole season, on a team with nothing but perimeter guys. As for Paul, I would think his play speaks for itself as him being the alpha dog on his team.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

KennethTo said:


> Kwame Brown really loved pranks, throwing cakes at people... I'm just saying


Different sport, but Walter Payton was a known prankster...


----------



## Smez86 (Jun 29, 2006)

Deke said:


> http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1355/is_n6_v88/ai_17112792


Lol. So Beasley went from organizing games of hide-and-go-seek to murdering people because he's black? People wonder why Obama has to make speeches regarding race to the entire country. The ignorance of our youth is disgusting.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

The guy seems to have some problems controlling his impulses. He also seems to have some issues with authority figures.

I'd hate to see him in season two, with millions in his pocket and his team going through rough times. I had been reconsidering him...but this just turns me away again.

More impulse issue stuff:



> "Nobody eats Gummy Bears more than Derrick," revealed Chris Douglas-Roberts, Rose's ex-Memphis teammate. "He eats Gummy Bears and Starburst for breakfast and Twizzlers and Honey Buns for dinner. We tell him the whole year, 'Stop eating so many Gummy Bears and Sour Straws.' But he can't."


http://www.suntimes.com/sports/mariotti/964415,mariotti052208.article

Can't? Or won't?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: why i'd stay the hell away from micheal beasley...*



4putt said:


> since it sounds like you are hiring a law firm partner or a date for your teenage daughters... here, you may enjoy these!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dishSJU_EIM
> 
> ...


The Heat don't need him to be their leader. The Bulls do. Paxson is the one doing background checks, and rightfully so. Off the court attitude tells you something about the player. A little goofiness is fine and even encouraged.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Anyone want to guess how many high schools Amare Stoudemire went to?


----------



## Case (Dec 17, 2007)

Rawse said:


> Anyone want to guess how many high schools Amare Stoudemire went to?


Six. And if I remember correctly, it had more to do with his unstable home (no father, mother in and out of prison) than with getting kicked out.

Either way, Beasley's behavior wouldn't deter me from drafting him (although I do think he acted much younger than his age in high school, with a complete disrepect for others' property). I just think Rose works better for the Bulls.


----------



## Miracles (May 12, 2008)

Deke said:


> most black teenagers are reckless and **** around. believe it or not. sure not everyone but the majority are.
> 
> not say there arent white reckless teenagers too but black people are especially prone to trouble during youth.


:eek8: huh?!? signed willie:afro:black


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

This thread is one millimeter from being locked.

Deke, I don't need your racist theories on black youth, so keep them to yourself.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Deleted: Pay Ton, I'll handle this. Thanks. -jnr


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

It sounds like hes very immature i would takes rose instead.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

whoa this thread


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: why i'd stay the hell away from micheal beasley...*



jnrjr79 said:


> Perhaps not. 7 schools doesn't concern you?
> 
> Still, at least this is just childishness rather than serious trouble.



For some reason the childishness concerns me more than actual trouble. Would yo rather have an ex-felon like JamesOn or a player who has decided that no one can tell him what to do.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: why i'd stay the hell away from micheal beasley...*



Electric Slim said:


> For some reason the childisgness concerns me more than actual trouble. Would yo rather have an ex-felon like JamesOn or a player who has decided that no one can tell him what to do.


Joakim will keep him in line.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: why i'd stay the hell away from micheal beasley...*



Dornado said:


> Joakim will keep him in line.


Yep JOAKIM NOAH the ENFORCER! 

now on DVD


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Deke said:


> Allen Iverson used to get in gang fights. look he turned out.


1997 - Iverson pleads no contest to a gun charge after police near Richmond, Va., catch him in a car with a gun and some drugs.

2002 - Philadelphia District Attorney Lynne Abraham announces Iverson will be charged with criminal trespass, simple assault, terroristic threats and gun offenses. 4 of the counts are felonies, and Iverson faces up to 54 years in prison. 


That took only 10 seconds of Googling.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Deke said:


> because we need a guy who scores from within 15 feet with consistency. not more guards. big men set the pace of the game. we cant win just shooting jump shots forever.



Bigs set the pace of the game? :lol:

Jump shots? It's advanced guard play that leads to dunks.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

oh dear god


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

Deleted - This is not a dialogue, Deke. I'm telling you to say nothing more on this subject. -jnr


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

Electric Slim said:


> Bigs set the pace of the game? :lol:
> 
> Jump shots? It's advanced guard play that leads to dunks.


yes bigs set the pace of the game. each of the 4 teams left in the playoffs has an allstar big man.

there is only one allstar pg still in the playoffs....


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Deke said:


> Deleted.


I can't believe you've been on this board for 3 years. I would have noticed this trend of nonsense earlier, I think.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

Deleted


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

Deleted


----------



## tweedy (Apr 4, 2005)

Deke said:


> yes bigs set the pace of the game. each of the 4 teams left in the playoffs has an allstar big man.
> 
> there is only one allstar pg still in the playoffs....


Billups and Parker are all-stars and integral to their teams' success. Rondo is getting there, and to an extent, his development has been very important to the Celtics' success. The Lakers would not have been a top-tier team without Derek Fisher.

A point guard who can get to the rack creates opportunities for everyone on the court. Rose will have the same effect as a post player down low.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

wow someone isn't bright


----------



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

BenDengGo said:


> stop protecting this kid!!!
> 
> some pranks "might" be ok, but at one point you have to learn what you did was wrong!
> 7 school changes are telling me, he didnt freakin learn a thing!!
> ...


you know he's not a bust c'mon now:nonono:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

tweedy said:


> Billups and Parker are all-stars and integral to their teams' success. Rondo is getting there, and to an extent, his development has been very important to the Celtics' success. The Lakers would not have been a top-tier team without Derek Fisher.
> 
> *A point guard who can get to the rack creates opportunities for everyone on the court. Rose will have the same effect as a post player down low*.


Absolutely untrue


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

An unfortunate truth is that if we got the second pick, we'd be thrilled with either of these guys. Since we got number 1, we're always going to be afraid that we picked the wrong guy until it's proven one way or the other - which means leading up to the draft we have to work up some animosity toward one of them. It's easier to sleep having the #2, leaving the hard decision to someone else.

Beasley is tremendous, and any team in the league would be ecstatic to get him. So, it's not like I'm "staying the hell away from" him. But we have to make a choice. This team, when it had its head together, was a force. But when things headed south, they were unable to right the ship. Whatever leadership we had seemed to be part of the problem. Paxson has made a winning culture a cornerstone of his work as GM, for better or for worse, and one of these guys is ready to be a part of that - maybe even lead it - and the other guy is more of a worry. Beasley is a class clown. People who think it's funny to watch others clean up permanent marker day after day generally haven't had to clean up anything themselves, haven't owned anything they've cared about, and/or don't respect anybody. To me, he seems to have a sense of entitlement that is mildly troubling. It's one mild negative among a million positives, but it's there. He could use a culture with strong, established leaders to be absorbed into, i.e. there would be no better place for him to go than the Boston Celtics. Noah had problems with Kangaroo Court, and Beasley sounds even more likely to end up there - and then think it's somebody else's fault, people just need to loosen up, I oversleep twice and it's like a federal crime, etc. etc. It might not happen. But it's a worry.

It's not like we're taking a heady, hustling, talentless player over pure talent here. Rose is crazy talented. He also, from what I've read, seems ready to run a team and, with a bit of experience, be its standard bearer. This is an emotionally fragile team in need of a leader, not to mention in need of a creator who can get to the hole and make other people better. Only one of these guys fits that bill, and it's why Paxson will pick Rose. Right now it's what I would do, too.

That said, if we had the second pick I would be so happy about Beasley I could barely contain myself. Beasley could easily be a hall of Famer, but there's more uncertainty with him, and he's not as ready to lead. For us, given incomplete information, I take Rose.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

For the Heat, we have a leader and a top guard. Id be so happy to team him with a guy of Beasleys calibre - give him that other scoring threat. He doesnt need to be a leader, he just needs to play hard and well.

Rose could be an identity for the Bulls. They dont really have a face to their franchise, Rose could very easily be someone the whole community gets behind.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

What the Bulls need is Leaders! Rose is a leader and thats what we need. None of our players outside of Noah has been a leader, Kirk? BG? Deng? Leaders? They wouldn't know leadership if it bit them in the arse. 

I would be content in getting Rose, either keeping Gooden as our PF or dealing for a quality PF. I don't know much about Beasley and if he has leadership skills but we have enough players with so-called skill but we are in desperate need of Leadership. I am hoping that we land Rose but hell I'm excited we are in a position that we are in. Imagine us having that number 9 pick? We'd still be in the mucks. Just be happy we are in a better position than before.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: why i'd stay the hell away from micheal beasley...*



yodurk said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'm envisioning 2 really really tall guys sneaking around, going cow tipping at 2 AM...


Ugh, lol can you invision a packed car with Noah Driving, Beasley on the passenger side and Thomas just snikering in the backseat like a kid.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

If Chicago drafts Beasley, he's going to be labeled as the #1 scoring option and face tremendous pressure, shoot in the low (mid at best) 40s like Durant and Melo, and people are going to ***** and ***** and ***** and call him a bust. It would take another year or 2 for him to get comfortable. Hinrich/Thabo/Beasley/Gooden/Noah. Playoff caliber, nothing more. Rose could change the culture of this whole franchise.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

That's an interesting read. As for those people stupid enough to defend him saying he was a teenager, I'm sorry, but an 8 year old should know better than routinely blatantly break rules and act like there was nothing that could be done to him. He's just too stupid to "get it", apparently. This solidifies for me, that Rose has to be the pick. With that said though, Beasley has enough talent that I could live with him as the pick, but I certainly wouldn't like it. It'd be similar to drafting Tyrus over Rudy Gay for me. Maybe I'd warm to Beasley after seeing him in action, as I did to Tyrus.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Chan said:


> Rose could change the culture of this whole franchise.


Exactly. Hard working team that wants to WIN.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Precisely why I see the Bulls going with Rose. Paxson loves guys with a good work ethic, heart and passion...what more can he ask than to get all this in the top prospect, a point guard (one of the most important positions in basketball) - and to top it off, hes a local.

Talk about a PR dream for the Bulls. They finally have an identity that isnt MJ or Scottie Pip.


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

beasley looks dumb as ****, and this story doesn't real help him. just look in his eyes, there ain't **** going on

it has to be rose


----------

